# Would pork necks be too hard?



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

Found pork necks cheap at a hispanic grocery store. Would that be too hard to eat and digest?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I used to feed pork necks but found they were to much for my girl. Many other people feed them without any problems though. You can try them and see if she has any issues with them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have fed pork necks for years and my dogs have no issues with them. Some dogs, though, don't handle pork well so test it out in moderation.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

My dog eats them with no issues. Much more boney than other RMB's we give him so just watch your percentages.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Everyone else has pretty much covered it.. I know a lot of people who feed them as RMB's, for my own piece of mind though, I've never tested them with my dogs because they are so hard.. seem like much more of a recreational-type bone to me.

It's worth a shot though! It's always fun to find random, inexpensive raw resources


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed them too, rotate pork, turkey necks and chicken parts, because it is really hard to find RMB's that are soft. My dogs do fine with pork necks, though Kacie has a harder time of it due to her tooth alignment. I tend to give her the smaller chunks that aren't as dense.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine enjoy the pork necks, pork feet, turkey/chicken necks. Make sure its raw though...never offer cooked. It could splinter and be harmful when swallowed. 
Mentioning for the benefit of the lurkers. :lurking:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Pork necks are a great source of bone that we use for our raw diet. Everyone here does very well on them.


----------



## jlaugh87 (Mar 14, 2011)

pork necks are a hit! I thought he was having digestion issues at first, but things cleared up.

I have 1 more bag of food to go through (for my female) before she goes raw with the male!


----------

